# Bildgröße automatisch ?



## Sg (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
wie bekomme ich es hin das ein Bild automatisch auf die größe eine Divs skaliert wird.
Welcher selbst kleiner bzw. größer skaliert werden kann im browser zb. als Fenster (kleiner größer ziehen)
Aber das Bild im Div sollte dann auch größer bzw. kleiner werden.


----------



## Maik (3. Januar 2010)

Moin,

deklariere für das Grafikelement eine relative Breite width:100% und Höhe height:100%.

mfg Maik


----------

